

What happens to a spider's web when the spider is on DRUGS? - thehigherlife
http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm

======
dood
A forum isn't truely a forum until someone has posted spiders on drugs.

------
jey
An entertaining account of some similar research:
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc>

~~~
dcurtis
Wow, that was truly fascinating research.

------
adnam
Wow, that's old. Here's what really happened:

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fgyu1WwSWfQ>

~~~
adnam
Oops, jay beat me to it!

